# Enneagram types and chakras.



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

When I was first learning about enneagram, I couldn't help but think that the enneagram types corresponded with the chakras. 

Has anyone else noticed this? How would you pair them? I am trying to work it all out currently.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Promethea said:


> How would you pair them?


*1 Type 8, Type 6
2 Type 4
3 Type 3, Type 1
4 Type 2
5 Type 7
6 Type 5
7 Type 9*


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

phthalocyanine said:


> *1 Type 8, Type 6
> 2 Type 4
> 3 Type 3, Type 1
> 4 Type 2
> ...


Beautifully done, and thank you very much for posting this.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I have switched 4, and 7, and I have also connected them to the kabbalistic tree of life:










Here is the tree of life, with other connections (tarot, herbrew alphabet) (and the colors on this [below] do not correspond to the chakras - there is a different meaning. I have just put it here to provide more information:










And this next image just explains the chakras, and I put the cooresponding enneagram type next to each one.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well...*

Chakras is a test from the same site as an Enneagram test I took. I ended up with 2 odd results and the other 5 were open. I had an under-active first chakra and an over-active third-eye chakra, which I find kind of interesting in some ways. My Enneagram tri-type being 1-2-5 does kind of make some sense here as well as that 6 and 8 are just on either side of a 7 after all. Sometimes I learn some funny things in doing various tests ya know.

As for pairing up things, I don't think I'm adequately versed to try at the moment.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't know enough about any of these other body/mind charts to make an informed post, but in doing some research came across this site that has information about how Enneagram relates to other belief systems. - A Higher Porpoise - The Enneagram

Amazon.com: The Enneagram and Kabbalah: Reading Your Soul (9781580230018): Howard A. Addison:…


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I think types 4 and 7 should be switched. Type 4s seem more of a Throat type since they are normally associated with artistic qualities.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

timeless said:


> I think types 4 and 7 should be switched. Type 4s seem more of a Throat type since they are normally associated with artistic qualities.


Reading more about this, I see your point.

Chakra Five: Vishuddha
Sound, Creative identity, oriented to self-expression

This is the chakra located in the throat and is thus related to communication and creativity. Here we experience the world symbolically through vibration, such as the vibration of sound representing language.

5th Chakra: Throat: Tied to creativity and communication.
Feels pressure when you are not communicating your emotions properly. 

The aspects of expressing and receiving. Expressing can be in the form of communicating what one wants and what one feels, or it can be an artistic expression, as an artist painting, a dancer dancing, a musician playing music, using a form for expressing and bringing to the outside what was within. Expressing is related to receiving, as in "Ask, and ye shall receive." 

This chakra is associated with listening to one's intuition, which guides one in an optimal flow, in which one sees one's goals manifest, and it seems that the Universe provides all their needs with no effort on their part at all. It's a state of Grace. Abundance, therefore, is associated with this chakra, as is the aspect of unconditional receiving necessary to accept the abundance of the Universe.

This is the first level of consciousness in which one perceives directly another level of Intelligence, and experiences one's interaction with this other Intelligence.

Metaphysically, this chakra is related to creativity, creating, manifesting in the physical world the fulfillment of one's goals.

Element: Ether, as the crossover between the physical world and the world of Spirit. On the physical level, it corresponds to deep space as the most subtle physical element. From the point of view of the Spiritual, it represents the matrix on which physical reality manifests.

Metaphorically, it represents a person's relationship with their space, the movie that is playing around them. 


Chakra Two: Svadhisthana
Water, Emotional identity, oriented to self-gratification

The second chakra, located in the abdomen, lower back, and sexual organs, is related to the element water, and to emotions and sexuality. It connects us to others through feeling, desire, sensation, and movement. Ideally this chakra brings us fluidity and grace, depth of feeling, sexual fulfillment, and the ability to accept change.

2nd Chakra: Spleen: Located just beneath the navel, and
related to our sexual and reproductive capacity.
Blockage manifests as emotional problems or sexual guilt. 

Sense: Sense of taste, appetite

Consciousness: This chakra is associated with the parts of the consciousness concerned with food and sex. It is about the body's communication to the Being inside, about what the body wants and needs, and what it finds pleasurable. The person's ability to have children is also associated with this chakra. If there is not a clear relationship with the element of water, associated with this chakra, the person's relationship with water is a reflection of their relationship with the parts of their consciousness associated with this chakra, i.e. food, sex, or having children.

This chakra is also associated with the emotional body, and the person's willingness to feel their emotions.

Element: Water 

I'm going to edit the chakra chart to reflect this. I am in agreement that 4 is more connected to throat chakra, and 7 to sacral. I was wondering why I identified much less with 4 than I thought I would, based on my assessment of what chakras of mine are most open typically. ThirdEye*w*Throat.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

timeless said:


> I think types 4 and 7 should be switched. Type 4s seem more of a Throat type since they are normally associated with artistic qualities.


A sensible addendum. 

I was struggling to place four and seven, probably because seven is a "mental type" and four a "heart type", and neither seem fully equated to a "sensation" based second chakra nor the "ethereal" fifth. Connections add up well in some places, but not perfectly in all respects. I'd be interested in exploring the relationship with Hippocratic/Galen's Humors, enneagram types/wings/instinctual variant stackings, and the chakras...

I considered allocating types with wings to certain chakras, but decided that was a bit...much. 

In a way, I do think the fifth chakra is most akin to a blend of the 4 and the 5, though.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I have given this issue considerable thought and I cannot reach anything conclusive. The best I can say is that they are only loosely correlated in the sense that the Enneagram is correlated to MBTI. The trouble comes from the primary motivations of the three type groups. 

There are a few things I can correlate though. The first is the muladhara cakra and how one invests the energy that controls the physical body (and matter). This seems to directly correlate between the various gut types and even to a degree to Freud's anal expulsive/retentive types. The next correlation I feel assured making is the anahata type, which seems to straddle 2 and 8. Note that these two share the relationship of integration and disintegration. When the anahata is functioning optimally, compassion rules, but when this energy disintegrates, it goes to 8 and becomes aggression. Concerning the head types, I don't see any correlation with the cakras as I think this is more of a phenomenological issue of how one manipulates their mind-body experience to better deal with stress. But, thought and intellection tends to be focused on the ajna cakra, so fives and those with five wings may have slightly activated ajnas, especially Ns. Hmmm... also, the vishudhi is the primary home of fear. This may have a role to play in the head types, but I'll need to think this one through some more. 

So, there are a few things not accounted for. The svadhistana cakra deals with sexual energy and the unconscious, so I see this as being far more universal. For example, as a counter-phobic 6w5, I'm a sx, which comes primarily from my svadhistana. _Any type_ can be infatuated with this cakra. BTW, I am a svadhistana and vishudhi type, but this doesn't really correlate to the Enneagram all that well. Next, the manipura seems active in the reception and transmission of emotion. How does this fit in? After that, the vishudhi seems to play a very large role in how we turn thoughts into words and also acts as a spiritual gate that keeps us obsessed with out bodes. I see no way to correlate an Enneagram type to this. Lastly, the sahasrara cakra is ultimately concerned with spiritual awakening. No one type has any absolute access to this cakra.

My conclusion is that it may be better to correlate the Enneagram to the three fields of Daoist spiritual alchemy as these are a little more broadly defined with much more wiggle room. Other than that, a lot of work needs to be done to advance any solid personality theory of the cakras.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

A monk once told me I was Yellow in the Solar Plexus.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

It makes sense to me. 
My crown chakra is usually the most open, then it goes in descending order to the root chakra,
Enneagram 5w4 -9 -2 
haha, makes perfect sense 

I'm just super impractical and always in my head, haha.
I forget I even have a body sometimes, true story.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

lol.. i haven't thought about all this in a while btw. someone necro'd this thread. but now i might look into it more. :3


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

jbking said:


> Chakras is a test from the same site as an Enneagram test I took.


I was also going to recommend this site, particularly the "Energy Healing for the Enneagram Types" as it says which chakras each type should work on. I did not find it accurate for me at all though, given my results, but it's clearly an over-generalization. It seems to work with my MBTI type, INTJ because my Third Eye was highest and Sacral was lowest.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

enneagram and tarot correlations 










it would be cool to have a large img connecting all of these things, the chakras, tarot, and tree of life, with enneagram.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I have seen some "Enneastrology" stuff that associates planets with enneagram types, but it doesn't seem to match the associations with planets and tarot.












The Major Arcana & astrological planets and signs

mercury - The magican
moon - The High priestress 
venus - emperess 
jupiter - wheel of fortune
mars - The tower
sun - The sun
saturn - The world 
uranus -The fool
neptune - The hanged man 
pluto - judgement 


aries - The emperor 
taurus - The heirophant
gemini - The lovers
cancer - The chariot 
leo - Strength
virgo - The hermit 
libra - Justice, 
scorpio - Death 
sagittarius - Temperance 
capicorn - The devil 
aquarius - The star
pisces - The moon


----------



## Eric the Green (Nov 1, 2011)

> When I was first learning about enneagram, I couldn't help but think that the enneagram types corresponded with the chakras.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? How would you pair them? I am trying to work it all out currently.


Good question. I have it worked out, as I see it:

chakra 7 (crown of head) (connection to the divine, inventive or analytic thought) Type 5, also 3
chakra 6 (3rd eye) (visionary) Type 4, also 2
chakra 5 (throat) (communication, purification) Type 1
chakra 4 (heart) (love, relatedness) Type 9, also 2
chakra 3 (solar plexus, navel) (assertiveness) Type 8, also 3
chakra 2 (sacrum) (pleasure/joy) Type 7
chakra 1 (base or root) (security) Type 6


----------



## Eric the Green (Nov 1, 2011)

phthalocyanine said:


> I have seen some "Enneastrology" stuff that associates planets with enneagram types, but it doesn't seem to match the associations with planets and tarot.





Thanks. The correlations don't match because the usual correlations are not very good. They were originally drawn up by mostly-ancient kaballists who weren't really that familiar with astrology. Indirectly then, the correlations were given to the tarot by the Golden Dawn 100 years ago, based on the kaballah. By the way I also have a different correlation of planets and the types.

To wit:
Type 1 = Mercury (communication, teaching, learning)
2 = Moon (nurturing, feeling, dreamy)
3 = Sun (status-seeking, charismatic leadership)
4 = Neptune (romantic, artistic, escapist and sacrificial!)
5 = Uranus (inventive, detached, revolutionary, ingenious)
6 = Saturn (security-conscious, authoritarian, limits and fatalism)
7 = Jupiter (adventurous, expansive, prodigal, optimistic, enthusiastic, traditional religion)
8 = Mars (aggressive, pioneering, conquering)
9 = Venus (peace-loving, sensuous, harmonious, seductive)

My theory about why there may be some slight discrepancy between these, is that the planets give a more complete and more positive description of the types than does the enneagram, which is derived from astrology.

The Major Arcana & astrological planets and signs: my revision is as follows:

mercury - The magician
moon - The Moon 
venus - empress 
jupiter - hierophant (originally, the pope)
mars - emperor
sun - The sun
saturn - Wheel of Fortuna 
uranus -The tower
neptune - The hanged man 
pluto - judgement 


aries - The Fool 
taurus - The high priestess (much better than associating _the Pope_ with a Venus-ruled feminine sign in which the Moon is exalted!)

gemini - The lovers
cancer - The chariot 
leo - Strength
virgo - The hermit 
libra - Justice
scorpio - Death 
sagittarius - Temperance 
capicorn - The devil 
aquarius - The star
pisces - The World

For _my_ Enneastrology, google my web site: The Enneagram IS Astrology


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

@Eric the Green

I agree with some of these so far, but I need to consider the rest of what you have here. Thanks a lot for giving this some thought. :3


----------



## Eric the Green (Nov 1, 2011)

> it would be cool to have a large img connecting all of these things, the chakras, tarot, and tree of life, with enneagram.


That's a good idea; I'll probably get that done in due course. For now, here's a table, but also including astrology:

chakra 7 Types 5 and 3 Sun Neptune (plus Uranus) Sun, The World, Judgement Kether
chakra 6 Types 4 and 2 Moon, Jupiter (plus Neptune) Tower, Star, Moon Hokmah, Binah
chakra 5 Type 1 Mercury Temperance, Death, Devil Daath (chakra 5 is also connected to Chesed & Geburah)
chakra 4 Types 9 and 2 Venus (Plus Saturn, Moon) Justice, Hanged Man Tipareth, Chesed (Moon), Geburah (Saturn)
chakra 3 Types 8 and 3 Mars, Sun Strength, Hermit, Fortune Netzach, Hod
chakra 2 Type 7 Jupiter, Venus Empress, High Priestess, Lovers Yesod
chakra 1 Type 6 Saturn, Mars Emperor, Hierophant, Magician, Fool Malkuth

Planets and signs also have links to individual tarot cards in the major arcana, but that is a different series. The correlations here are based on the chakras, from an alchemical tradition. In addition, planets also have correspondences to the 10 Sephiroth, which is still _another_ series. Astrology is just all over the place.

The minor arcana correlate to the numbered suits 1-10. The face cards correlate to Malkuth, the "world" of human society and its worldly authorities from which the spiritual seeker (major arcana) rises beyond. The major arcana tell a story of spiritual quest and liberation (represented by the "paths" on the Tree of Life) which moves UP the chakras; the minor arcana tell the story of God's creation, based on the Bible story, represented by the 10 sephiroth, which moves DOWN the chakras.


----------

